# Festool polish v 3M polish?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Can anyone please tell me how the Festool polishes compare with 3M polishes please?

Been looking at the Festool Shinex RAP 150 rotary kit  :buffer: that comes with their MPA 5000 & MPA 11000 polishes.

So are the Festool polishes any good? I was intending to buy the 3M polishes, anyone used both ranges? How do they compare?

Cheers


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone used the Festool polish? Any good??


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I have used them and they are ok , ive not used them extensively enough to know their greatest highlights but im moving away from 3m now , too oily , too dusty and being superceeded in my opinion by waterbased products , am using Scholl concepts more everyday with better results and less agro.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I have to agree with Marc, I've used the 3M range for years and years but I too have found them not keeping up with the move to water based products.

Been testing a fair few lately, P1 and Scholl are the ones that I keep reaching for now.

I do keep hearing that the Festool ones are very good indeed if a little on the pricey side.

If you get them and don't like them whats the worst that can happen... stick them in the P.Sales section and take a little hit on the money side, lesson learnt and move on to the next as it's all about finding what works best for you. :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, Ill look into the Scholl range


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

MPA 8000 by Festool is one of the best one-step polishes I've ever used, I would recommend it everyone.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

evotuning said:


> MPA 8000 by Festool is one of the best one-step polishes I've ever used, I would recommend it everyone.


How does the cut from this polish compare to say MPA 500? Is it more abbrasive, or less? Im not sure how the Festool polish codes work?


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

I have tried the sample range of Festool polishes some time ago

MPA 5000 similar to 3M fast cut plus but a tad less aggressive

MPA 9000 one-step polish looks,smells,finishes,same colour as Scholl S30+ which is similar to 3M extra fine cut

MPA 11000 finishing polish --------------------------------- Menzerna FF 85RD similar to 3M ultrafina

They seem to work ok and leave a good finish with a decent range of cut with the 3 polishes but would agree there a bit pricey.

HTH's.


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Indeed, are Festool polishes not rebranded Menzerna???


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

pete001 said:


> I have tried the sample range of Festool polishes some time ago
> 
> MPA 5000 similar to 3M fast cut plus but a tad less aggressive
> 
> ...


Thanks, thats a useful guide:thumb:


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

is p1 apply by hand or machine PEASE


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

I use Sonax and Menzerna and find them excellent. 3M seemed very expensive for some of the bad talk I have heard about it on here so I never tried it.


----------

